# Lidocaine with Epi HCPCS Help.



## pavankumarbanka (Jun 6, 2016)

Pt. had loop recorder placement.  Looking of HCPCS code for 1% Lidocaine with Epinephrine subcu injection.  Please help.


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 6, 2016)

There is no code for it. Its also not billable. Local anesthetic is bundled in the procedure.


----------

